# VP9 and Heinie Straight Eights!



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

So I just got my straight eights installed on my VP9 yesterday and I have to say they look awesome!! I haven't had them out to the range yet but with dry firing I really like how fast and easy it is to line up on target. I will update this thread once I get it out a few times but for now here is a few pictures of them, please ignore the toddler toys in the background


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I need to get a new set on my P30L.


----------



## buckhorn_cortez (Feb 16, 2014)

Not a fan of straight-8 style sights. I find them difficult to see and align as the dots are so small. For a fast alignment sight system I prefer the sights from XS Sight Systems.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

buckhorn_cortez said:


> Not a fan of straight-8 style sights. I find them difficult to see and align as the dots are so small. For a fast alignment sight system I prefer the sights from XS Sight Systems.


That's not the way you use them. The dots are supposed to be hard to see as to not make a "busy" sight picture for more precise shooting.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I just put a set of those on my glock 21. I have been wanting a set for quite some time. Took it to the range today and I really liked them so far. I bought a smith and Wesson that had all black serrated sights. I intended to replace them but after awhile I discovered I really like them. The straight 8's seem to be the best of both worlds between night sights and just using a black silhouette.

I am starting to develop a collection of sights that I liked at first but have since been replaced. I don't think these will end up in that pile.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you want to make the Straight 8s faster to acquire, all you have to do is paint the front.


----------



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> If you want to make the Straight 8s faster to acquire, all you have to do is paint the front.


What did you use to paint this? I tried testors but it was really thin and runny. I also tried finger nail polish and was not able to get the desired effect I was going for. Which was a thin line from the bottom of the tritium insert to the to the exact spot that would line the bottom of the orange line to the top of the bottom portion of the rear notch. Not sure that makes any sense at all but basically I was trying to make it so that if I met the bottom of that line up with the portion of the rear sight that is directly above the rear tritium insert that it would have the top of my front and rear sights lined up just right. This way all I have to do is focus on front sight at all times and no front to back depth perception to align them.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bright orange nail polish and a clear coat.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Hear is a closer shot.

Once it's dry, take an Exacto knife a d clean out the tritium area.


----------



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> Hear is a closer shot.
> 
> Once it's dry, take an Exacto knife a d clean out the tritium area.


Looks good. I'm going to give it another 1k rounds to see if I feel even need to paint it. So far I haven't found the front sight is hard to pick up on.


----------

